# Dark Rift Delay issues



## RowanB (Aug 26, 2020)

Hello all,

After getting some great help here on my first build (Spirit Box), I've ordered the correct components and have started on another build, the Dark Rift.

I am getting signal through in one switch position with no power connected, and an extremely noisy signal in the other position (you can hardly hear the guitar signal for noise).

With power connected I am getting an extremely noisy signal in both switch positions, the noise has a different character in each of the switch positions (don't know if that's relevant!).

I'm getting no LED when power is connected in either switch position, and I've tested the LED, which is working.

Hoping it's an easy solution, any help gratefully received as always.


----------



## Robert (Aug 26, 2020)

Make sure your input and output jacks are wired correctly.   It looks like they're both wired differently, and if so one (or both) is incorrect.

There's nothing on the main effect PCB that should cause any issues when the effect is in bypass so the issue has to involve the wiring, jacks, or switch.


----------



## RowanB (Aug 26, 2020)

Robert said:


> Make sure your input and output jacks are wired correctly.   It looks like they're both wired differently, and if so one (or both) is incorrect.
> 
> There's nothing on the main effect PCB that should cause any issues when the effect is in bypass so the issue has to involve the wiring, jacks, or switch.



Thanks for the reply, double checked and they are both wired up the same, it's just difficult to see on the right hand side jack in the pic. Double checked the correct terminals and the tip is going to the board and the sleeve is going to the outer connections of the switch as ground.

I got a bit confused about terminating the DC jack also, as the power supply is centre negative I wired the centre of the DC jack to the negative point on the PCB, that's correct right?


----------



## phi1 (Aug 26, 2020)

I think your DC jack is correct, if you have a multimeter you can use that to check. 

To me it looks like both your in & out jacks are wired backwards (green is to sleeve, black is to tip, should be the other way around).


----------



## Robert (Aug 26, 2020)

Ahh yeah it's early and my eyes aren't awake yet.    ?



RowanB said:


> Double checked the correct terminals and the tip is going to the board and the sleeve is going to the outer connections of the switch as ground.



That's the issue.   The outer pads of the 3PDT board are for the signal (tip),  the two pads at the top of the main PCB are grounds (sleeve).


----------



## RowanB (Aug 26, 2020)

Robert said:


> Ahh yeah it's early and my eyes aren't awake yet.    ?
> 
> 
> 
> That's the issue.   The outer pads of the 3PDT board are for the signal (tip),  the two pads at the top of the main PCB are grounds (sleeve).



Yes! That was the issue, so glad it was a simple thing, thank you. So now I have further issues...

1) The mix level of the delays is really quiet, even when the mix knob is maxed out you can only really hear it if you play short staccato notes. If you play an open chord and let it ring you can barely make out the delays.

2) Even with the repeats knob maxed out I only get maybe 3 until they fade out, that's with the mix knob still all the way up also.

3) LED isn't lighting up, but it has now blown. It's not lighting up when I test continuity like it was before. What voltage rating should it be? 9V right?

I'm going directly into the front of my amp so the repeats and level isn't not a loop level thing.

Any help greatly appreciated!


----------



## Mcknib (Aug 26, 2020)

You've got 470n in C11 and 18 code 474 = 470nf, you want code 472 or 4n7

Hard to tell but it looked like you had the LED flat side of the dome going to A anode instead of K cathode (below)
The way you had it soldered to the pcb you wouldn't have been able to pop it through a drill hole you want it on the underside of the pcb same as the pots

I usually solder the LED last basically dry fit it and make sure it's long enough to position into it's hole before I solder it in place


----------



## twebb6778 (Aug 26, 2020)

I think you may have your LED in backwards. The cathode is the flat part and should go into the K pad.

It's also installed on the wrong side of the board, should be installed on the same side as the pots.


----------



## RowanB (Aug 27, 2020)

Mcknib said:


> You've got 470n in C11 and 18 code 474 = 470nf, you want code 472 or 4n7
> 
> Hard to tell but it looked like you had the LED flat side of the dome going to A anode instead of K cathode (below)
> The way you had it soldered to the pcb you wouldn't have been able to pop it through a drill hole you want it on the underside of the pcb same as the pots
> ...



Well spotted. Double checked and I did order 472 caps for this, and the bag says 472 but the caps in the bag are 474! Thanks for your help, time to reorder some components. And you're right about the LED of course.


----------



## RowanB (Aug 28, 2020)

Just wanted to say a big thank you to everyone who chipped in and helped out with my build. It's up and running perfect and sounding great! Off to my friend's workshop this afternoon to drill the enclosure and laser etch a design on it.

Can't wait to build my next pedal!


----------

